# unexpected breeding (conditions)



## tinajay (Jul 6, 2006)

well, i read all this about correct chemistry and conditions for fish to breed and i have a situation unlike what ive read (or maybe you can direct me to a simular case)

originally i had 4 RBPs.. two which were mates (both about 7-8") by their previous owner (got rid of them so he could raise the babies) and the 2 other which were about 4-5" inches.. age i have no idea..

well in december i moved and i couldnt take their 120 gallon tank with me, so i left them behind while my mom fed them..

she knows absolutely NOTHING about caring for fish so id come down and clean the tank etc etc etc.

logn story short the 2 big ones died a day or two after a routine-refilling of water + adding water detox.. the water got cloudy, only 2 died, and then it cleared after a 1/2 water change..

well, i came home this past weekend before going to vegas and noticed about 100+ frye swimming around, rushed over to my pet store, and had to add more water to put in the incubator he told me to get.. (i dont have a second tank down there)

while im in vegas, the tank clouded and ONLY the 2 parents died.. about 90% of the babies were still alive so i filtered as any babies out as possible, did a water change, and hoped for the best (i'll be lucky if any survive.)

ANYWAY. *my question now is what happened to the parents, where they would die and not the babies? *

also, this tank has not been properly cleaned since i moved out in december so i have no idea why they decided the tank was a perfect love nest..

for now my grandmother (who became really attached to the big ones) is trying her best to keep them fed/alive in the incubator.. so far, since ive left a lot are getting bigger.. im hoping to transport them a 5 hour drive to where i live now in the 40 gallon tank i have up here..

if anyone has any insight on this situation, or what i can do to ensure the best survival in their current conditions, please let me know.. it would be nice if at least a dozen or so survived so i could still have them..

let me know!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Tina Jay said:


> well, i read all this about correct chemistry and conditions for fish to breed and i have a situation unlike what ive read (or maybe you can direct me to a simular case)
> 
> originally i had 4 RBPs.. two which were mates (both about 7-8") by their previous owner (got rid of them so he could raise the babies) and the 2 other which were about 4-5" inches.. age i have no idea..
> 
> ...


It was mostlikely an std!!jk sorry my condolences,but the babies are like 10x more fragile then parents to the water conditions.This could be a feeding related issue.What whas their last meal??


----------



## tinajay (Jul 6, 2006)

> It was mostlikely an std!!jk sorry my condolences,but the babies are like 10x more fragile then parents to the water conditions.This could be a feeding related issue.What whas their last meal??
> [/quote
> 
> hahaha, anythings possible i guess.
> ...


----------

